# Eleanor Cory



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm in the process of transferring an LP to CD-R, one featuring the clarinet, an instrument of particular interest to me. The 3rd work on the LP is for solo piano though, Eleanor Cory's _"Apertures"_. The performer here is Aleck Karis (interesting name if you are a football buff).

"Apertures" is, I think, well-conceived music. It exploits the piano very well, in ways that Chopin and Liszt were unable to do - this is definitely Modern music after all. I want the music I listen to to 'go somewhere', and this music does that; it's quite attention-holding in fact.

The LP's music has been commercially transferred to digital form and is available at amazon.com:

http://www.amazon.com/Music-Edward-Cohen-Eleanor-Cory/dp/B005CQUMFU/ref=sr_1_7?s=mus

I hope that url works, I couldn't tell if it was truncated.

I also enjoyed Cory's _"Profiles"_, for clarinet, cello and piano. The work by Edward Cohen, "Quintet", not so much - because it doesn't seem to go anywhere.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Project completed "satisfactory for home use" (the residue from some clicks remains). After listening to the music played through my livingroom system, I am even more impressed by Cory's works. "Apertures" not only works well as music, it ought to serve nicely as a sort of etude for advanced students. Heather and PetrB, what do you think?


----------

